# استخدمات الايثلين و تعريفة



## نورالدين123 (25 يوليو 2006)

الاخوة الكميائين 
س \ ماهو الفرق بين الايثلين جليكول و المونو اثيلين جليكول 
ارجو التوضيح مع استخدامات لكل منهما فى الصناعة 
مع جزيل الشكر :30:


----------



## Housam (28 يوليو 2006)

الإيتيلين غليكول هو مركب له الصيغة التالية:
Ho-ch2-ch2-oh 
وهو من زمرة الكحول ( ثنائي الكحول ) ومن الناحية الفيزيائية هو سائل يستخدم كمانع تجمد في السيارات .
وهو قابل للتماثر ( البلمرة ) ليصبح ( بولي ايتيلين غليكول ) حيث تتحد عدة جزيئات مع بعضها ويتم حذف جزيء ماء من بين كل اثنين منها 
وتختلف طبيعة المركب باختلاف مدى تماثره 
وقبل أن يصبح المركب بوليمير يدعى مونو ( أي أحادي ) إيتيلين غليكول .





باختصار :
إيتيلين غليكول ومونو إيتيلين غليكول اسمان يطلقان على نفس المركب .


----------



## قوقل (29 يوليو 2006)

SALAM
Le mono ethylene glycole ou l' ethylene glycole HOCH2CH2OH est
conu aussi en utilisant la nomenclature sous le nom de 1,2-dihydroxyethanele


----------



## نورالدين123 (31 يوليو 2006)

مشكور جدا اخى حسام و جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## نورالدين123 (31 يوليو 2006)

thank you very much / salam its good knowlegment


----------



## Housam (31 يوليو 2006)

وجزاكم خيراً مثله


----------

